# Corsair Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung vs. Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung



## HerculeZ (5. August 2014)

*Corsair Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung vs. Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

Hallo, ich wollte fragen welche von beiden WaKü's besser ist. Ist irgendwie eine dumme Frage, denn die H60 ist ja neuer, ich meine aber eigentlich von der Lautstärke und ob es sich lohnt noch ein bisschen mehr Geld auszugeben für die H60. Es gibt ja aber bekanntlich keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme antworten.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung vs. Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

wens ne kompakt wakü sein solltze würde ich nicht zu ner 120er oder 140er raten...
wenn dann 240er oder 280er... 
ich hab z.b. die H100i n kumpel die H55
haben relativ identisches sys, auser das ich 2x gtx 670er hab und er nur eine... ok und das netzteil ist anderst...
haben aus spas an der freude mal gleich getaktet, beide nur eine 670 usw...

und meine temps waren knapp 7-13°C kühler, je nach game


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung vs. Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

hauptunterschied sind pumpe und lüfter, die h60 hat den leiseren "stock" lüfter. ich persönlich fand die h55 asetec pumpen( die "runden") aber laufruhiger auf die dauer, bzw die coolit pumpen(die "eckigen") haben eine deutlich größere serien streuung.

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung vs. Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> ... ich meine aber eigentlich von der Lautstärke  und ob es sich lohnt noch ein bisschen mehr Geld auszugeben ...



Die Corsair Hydro Series  H75 (CW-9060015-WW) oder die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer (CLW0222). 

Beide haben zwei Lüfter und die Kühlleistung bricht dadurch bei geringeren Lüfterdrehzahlen nicht so stark ein. Bei der H75 sind 800 U/min möglich, bei der Water 3.0 1000 U/min.

Die Pumpeneinheiten müssten identisch sein.


----------

